# 25% Discount at Hasbean for 'new' customers



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Seeing as you can check out as guest i think it applies to everyone

minimum order 3 bags at order value of £15

Should get to you before xmas

Code: naked73


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I spotted this also. I wonder if applies to subs and equipment?

Will be grabbing some bags for presents for sure .


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I got 2x espresso starter packs. 1.25kg in each. Including delivery it was £34 which is a steal! £17 per 1.25kg and postage!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wote Natural , anyone?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I ordered some beans this morning...out of interest I added a sub and a brewer and the discount did seem to get applied.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone know how long this code lasts for? And any recommendations on what coffee to pick up?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

25/12 I think.

I may do another order closer to that date so it doesn't get fulfilled this side of Xmas/new year.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Wote Natural , anyone?


Got a bag just about ready to roll, once I've finished Dear Green's Yirg natural.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Liam said:


> Anyone know how long this code lasts for? And any recommendations on what coffee to pick up?


Just read the tasting notes and pick what sounds nice to you


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If the 25% applies to an annual subscription too then that represents bargain of the century, shame mine doesnt need renewing until Sept 2013


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Just read the tasting notes and pick what sounds nice to you


Ha! Good point, just thought there might be some gems that i should be looking at


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Liam said:


> Ha! Good point, just thought there might be some gems that i should be looking at


Like others said it depends what kind of things you like in a coffee - fruit, chocolate etc.

Of the coffee available at the moment I'd recommend Bolivia David Vilca and Brazil Fazenda Cachoiera as good starting points.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's different for everyone









'Ethiopia Kebel Kercha Guji Natural' is the standout from my last order, delicious and quite easy to get good results from.

I'm now drinking 'Colombia Finca El Habano 386' which I'm not too sure about, its a very 'out there' coffee in my opinion.

My Christmas order is probably going in late tomorrow, I'm thinking a couple of bags of 'Guatemala El Bosque Amatitlan Washed Red Bourbon' for espresso and a bag of 'Rwanda Buf Remera Red Bourbon Washed' for the Chemex, but so many choices!

Let us know what you choose.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 for Cachoiera = espresso.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Wote Natural , anyone?


Too right!, Wote, Vilca, Loayza and Konga on its way.



garydyke1 said:


> If the 25% applies to an annual subscription too then that represents bargain of the century, shame mine doesnt need renewing until Sept 2013


Now that is a good call. Was going to renew IMM in the new year, but with 25% off it's definitely worth doing now. I need to check it out.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i just emailed hasbean about vst baskets and about the discount applying to equipment and got this response from steve:

"The discount applies to the order, but the spirit is with three bags of coffee (we have no way of making the cart do that so your call)."

so it's not really their intention to give a discount on equipment only, but they can't enforce this with their system. as he says, your call.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you can delay the start of the sub, then I would get Laura to create an account and buy it for me for next yr!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> If the 25% applies to an annual subscription too then that represents bargain of the century, shame mine doesnt need renewing until Sept 2013


Just tested it on the guest checkout, it does, brings a £250 subscription down to £187.50

this must be because they cant control the checkout process as mentioned by reneb. If they say equipment isnt in the spirit of the deal then I guess a 25% discount on the annual sub definitely isn't!

edit: The sub doesnt seem to be that great of a deal as it is anyway, only saves a few pence on each bag of coffee, I guess its a hassle free way of trying new beans tho.

This is a crazy offer for some of the stuff on the site. They must be taking a loss if you buy some of their high end equipment like the vario or some of the brewers at 25% off.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> Just tested it on the guest checkout, it does, brings a £250 subscription down to £187.50
> 
> this must be because they cant control the checkout process as mentioned by reneb. If they say equipment isnt in the spirit of the deal then I guess a 25% discount on the annual sub definitely isn't!
> 
> edit: The sub doesnt seem to be that great of a deal as it is anyway, only saves a few pence on each bag of coffee, I guess its a hassle free way of trying new beans tho.


It is excellent value for money when you factor postage in. This weeks IMM is from a 1 hectare microlot which is 10 quid a bag. There have been many 6, 7, 8 quid ones throughout the year, many of them exclusive to IMM


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> It is excellent value for money when you factor postage in. This weeks IMM is from a 1 hectare microlot which is 10 quid a bag. There have been many 6, 7, 8 quid ones throughout the year, many of them exclusive to IMM


I didn't even realise how expensive some of the coffee on this deal was. I now want it, haha, but cant possibly afford it even with 25% off!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Just tested it on the guest checkout, it does, brings a £250 subscription down to £187.50
> 
> this must be because they cant control the checkout process as mentioned by reneb. If they say equipment isnt in the spirit of the deal then I guess a 25% discount on the annual sub definitely isn't!
> 
> ...


Looks like Steve could be in a whole heap of pain. The discount is now on HotUKDeals, with people talking of taking 25% off the MahlKonig Vario and 12 months IMM.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That was me, I put it up and then immediately regretted it, I emailed him to say it was there and to nuke the code if it was going to cause too much of a loss. I tried to delete the HUKD post but you cant :/

I do kinda think he must have known that the code applies to anything on the basket, and he would be naive to think people wouldn't take advantage of it. Not that thats a justification, I would hate to cause trouble for a small-ish business like Has Bean who put so much effort into their product especially when so many people are struggling in such markets.


----------



## Marcelino (Nov 11, 2012)

Will second that comment on the excellent value of the subscription. It's really great. You not only get expensive, rare coffees thrown in but occasionally a few surprises too like the phenylthiocarbamide testing paper to test your bitterness perception. Cool stuff. I think it was last Xmas that we got a freebie bag of coffee too.

Thanks for the code will have to make an order now


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I wasnt so kind-hearted I would be ordering a VST refracto-shizzle..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They have taken down the Vario now, likely would have been losing money to sell at that price.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm surprised the web shop software doesn't allow you to configure products to be excluded from discounts.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to go for another 3 month sub (and maybe some more brewing equipment - cant help myself!) at the end of the week. Steve is too kind!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

got myself an aeropress, couldn't resist!

Hmmm, Steve has emailed to say he is aware that my Hasbean account connects to my HUKD account (same email) and that he will fulfil this order (for the aeropress) but not any future orders. Also that he has been overwhelmed by orders he cant fulfil due to the HUKD post.

I really do hope I didn't cause too much of a mess, but it seems like I did. It has only just occurred to me that I may not be able to delete the HUKD post but I can edit out its content and tags, a bit late to say the least :/


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a question of scruples really isn't it. Considering how Steve/Has Bean are so consistently lauded on the forums for offering a great product for reasonable money with unparalleled customer service, I'm shocked to see how many don't think twice about fucking them in the ass.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> got myself an aeropress, couldn't resist!
> 
> Hmmm, Steve has emailed to say he is aware that my Hasbean account connects to my HUKD account (same email) and that he will fulfil this order (for the aeropress) but not any future orders. Also that he has been overwhelmed by orders he cant fulfil due to the HUKD post.
> 
> I really do hope I didn't cause too much of a mess, but it seems like I did. It has only just occurred to me that I may not be able to delete the HUKD post but I can edit out its content and tags, a bit late to say the least :/


So are you banned from has bean then?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The 'slammed' comment on Twitter makes absolute sense now. If our IMMs do not arrive before Xmas i'm blaming you D_Evans.

Lets hope Has Bean has gained a new customer base from this and tempted some more people to explore great coffee.

Im intrigued as to how the code came about in the first place and where it was first published?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> This is a question of scruples really isn't it. Considering how Steve/Has Bean are so consistently lauded on the forums for offering a great product for reasonable money with unparalleled customer service, I'm shocked to see how many don't think twice about fucking them in the ass.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Too right. I paid full price for my Christmas bean delivery


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> This is a question of scruples really isn't it. Considering how Steve/Has Bean are so consistently lauded on the forums for offering a great product for reasonable money with unparalleled customer service, I'm shocked to see how many don't think twice about fucking them in the ass.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


completely agree - seems very sad and somewhat cynical that some people would take advantage of a clear error like this, particularly when it involves an individual and a company that is obviously highly respected and liked by many people on this forum. of course, some people will have made orders with the discount code not knowing the intentions behind it or the limitations of hasbean's e-commerce system, and i guess hasbean have been a little naive to some extent, but even so, there are others who clearly have taken advantage in full knowledge of the situation.

right, i'll get off my high horse now







- it is christmas after all, bah


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

On a slightly different note, steve used to do discounts on his weekly inmymug didn't he? Shame those stopped aaages ago.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The OP was ''minimum order 3 bags at order value of £15''

The discovery of the intention of the discount being 3 bags of coffee ONLY wasnt until yesterday

''i just emailed hasbean about vst baskets and about the discount applying to equipment and got this response from steve:

"The discount applies to the order, but the spirit is with three bags of coffee (we have no way of making the cart do that so your call)."

so it's not really their intention to give a discount on equipment only, but they can't enforce this with their system. as he says, your call.''

Granted abuse/misuse of the code now knowing of its intention is out of order but you cant blaim people for wanting reduced price goods in these tough times.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It would probably help the situation now if the OP removed the code from his initial post


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> The OP was ''minimum order 3 bags at order value of £15''
> 
> The discovery of the intention of the discount being 3 bags of coffee ONLY wasnt until yesterday
> 
> ...


agreed, but i do think some people have taken the piss a bit. apparently some people (hopefully not from this forum) were trying to put through hundreds of pounds worth of gift vouchers - that's pretty damned cynical!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve will honour everyone's orders with this just because that's how he operates but I won't be taking advantage


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes that isnt on. I feel bad for ordering a VST basket now in addition to the 3 bags of coffee : (


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

gary, don't worry about ordering a vst, steve won't have lost money on that and at least you ordered the coffee with it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am not banned, he just meant he would not honour any more 25% discounts.

I apologised yesterday to Steve, he emailed today to say there was no need, he had not realised before now how powerful HUKD can be but the error was of their making (although I was clearly the catalyst) and wished me a Merry Xmas and such.

I think I also learnt a lesson in the detrimental effect HUKD can have on small business.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

whoops dupelicate


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve continues to prove what an absolute legend he is. I once got an incorrect order through and pinged him an e-mail just to let him know for quality control purposes, he immediately offered to replace it and when I said I was happy to keep it said to let him know next time I put an order through. Never took him up on it because free stuff was never my intention but just goes to show what a true gent he is! I'm enjoying trying a few other roasters at the moment but I think once I've done the rounds I'll be back for an IMM subscription.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like the code is not for IMM subscriptions now and I can't believe it lasted that long. Genuine errors should be met with a sorry we can't fulfil your order - if it is too good to be true - it is. As my company did when a code selling Ipads £200 below cost got out.

Back to the coffee - are the IMM coffees all good for espressos or is it a mix of espresso/brew?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Looks like the code is not for IMM subscriptions now and I can't believe it lasted that long. Genuine errors should be met with a sorry we can't fulfil your order - if it is too good to be true - it is. As my company did when a code selling Ipads £200 below cost got out.
> 
> Back to the coffee - are the IMM coffees all good for espressos or is it a mix of espresso/brew?


Depends what you like as espresso. I have enjoyed virtually all the beans I received during my IMM sub as espresso, but if you prefer a more roasty style such as Union Revelation, etc. then you may be disappointed.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Revelation is what I'm using now







it's good but probably overly roasty for me. I think some of thier less dark stuff will be tasty.

I'll give IMM a whirl then.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> Looks like the code is not for IMM subscriptions now and I can't believe it lasted that long. Genuine errors should be met with a sorry we can't fulfil your order - if it is too good to be true - it is. As my company did when a code selling Ipads £200 below cost got out.
> 
> Back to the coffee - are the IMM coffees all good for espressos or is it a mix of espresso/brew?


Depends on how you like your coffee, but some can be a bit bright/acidic for espresso.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just pulled a minute long shot of Revelation







Actually very nice. Really floral on the nose. It's roasty but there's no getting away from it at this level of roast.

These long shots help me control the temp better, I think. As the flow out the PF is low there is less cold water in-rush to bring the temp down, so it doesn't go as far down before the element starts to bring it back up. Then I can control the in-rush by opening the steam valve which reduces the pressure off the OPV letting in cold water to prevent overshoot of the target. I should do a video of it to show how it works. Quite nifty, I reckon.

Of course, it only works as well as it does, IMO, because of the type and position of the Thermocouple on my PID set-up.


----------

